# Costco baby back ribs



## johnnyb99 (May 5, 2017)

I have very little experience cooking ribs. I just seasoned 3 racks of baby backs from Costco. I honestly could not tell if there was a membrane on the back of those. I tried like hell to pry something up with a knife and got nowhere. Didnt seem like there was anything to take off. Dies anyone know if the membrane is already removed on Costco ribs ir am i just terrible at removing membrane?












20170505_203352.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ May 5, 2017


----------



## joe black (May 5, 2017)

I buy Swifts Premium baby loin back ribs at Costco all the time.  It is very unusual to ever find a membrane on these.  They are very meaty and cook up nicely for me.

Good luck with yours,   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## johnnyb99 (May 5, 2017)

Thanks Joe. I thought i was maybe going crazy. These swift ribs look much bigger and meatier than the previous baby backs i have cooked. Will the 2-2-1 method still work on these or do they need a longer cook.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 6, 2017)

More than likely they will need to cook longer.

I cook my ribs to temp instead of time, so it doesn't matter how big or small they are.

Here is my method, it may give you some ideas.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/240916/perfect-ribs-every-time-this-really-works

Good luck!

Al


----------



## johnnyb99 (May 6, 2017)

Thanks al. I dont have a thermometer like that to check temps. I have an ivation probe therm and the probe therm that come on my GMG. I wonder if these would work. I alway figured there was to thin of meat to work with to get a proper temp reading on ribs.


----------



## johnnyb99 (May 6, 2017)

20170506_142852.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ May 6, 2017





Not a great pic. Taking the shot in full sunlight. Just wrapped these


----------



## briggy (May 6, 2017)

Confirmed on no membrane on Costco ribs - makes them all the better!


----------



## lancep (May 6, 2017)

Looks good so far!


----------



## joe black (May 6, 2017)

Personally, I never wrap ribs.  I smoke the Swifts baby loin backs between 250-275* for 3 hours.  If they give me a pretty good bend at that point, I sauce/glaze them twice for 15 minutes each time.  They usually turn out done just right with the glaze candied well and with a slight tug.

Good luck and good smoking,   Joe.    :grilling_smilie:


----------



## johnnyb99 (May 6, 2017)

Delicious! 












Resized_20170506_182357.jpg



__ johnnyb99
__ May 6, 2017


----------



## lancep (May 6, 2017)

Dig in, points!!


----------



## sauced (May 8, 2017)

Some great looking ribs!!!


----------

